# New Deal Extreme Floppy Cube



## Corpsez (Jul 20, 2009)

Check it out http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26682


----------



## byu (Jul 20, 2009)

$5 with free shipping. I think I might get this.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 20, 2009)

byu said:


> $5 with free shipping. I think I might get this.



Yea I was thinking about buying it too. They also have it in white.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope people realize this is a knock-off and will choose not to support criminals.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 20, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> I hope people realize this is a knock-off and will choose not to support criminals.



I really dislike this attitude. Of course it's a knock-off. I see it like calling all major car manufacturers criminals, or perhaps large computer brands. It's not their idea but they still make them.

I just made an order on DealExtreme 30 minutes ago, I was very close to ordering one of these.


----------



## Kian (Jul 20, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people realize this is a knock-off and will choose not to support criminals.
> ...



No, it's not. Not even close.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 20, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people realize this is a knock-off and will choose not to support criminals.
> ...



This is different. This is an exact copy of the floppy cube, not just a similar concept like different brands of cars and computers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 20, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people realize this is a knock-off and will choose not to support criminals.
> ...



It's been a looong time since I've seen someone make a stupider analogy then this. To use one of your analogies, this is the equivalent of someone stealing every line of code and every piece of hardware from a Macbook design, calling it a "Pear," and selling it for less.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I just bought one. I guess I'm a horrible person who supports criminals.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 20, 2009)

He also hates puppies and probably worships the devil.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



I embolden "I see". I accept that it's not a totally sound analogy but I think it supports my view. When the product is something as invisible to the mass market as a Floppy Cube I think my point is valid. If it's a product that a large percentage of the population will see and use everyday, off course it's a stupid analogy; you're not just copying some moulds that plastic will sit in. I know I used the example of cars and computers but look past that, and my tiredness, and see my point.

And just to stay on topic, I wonder what the quality is like. Did someone say it was exactly the same? It'll either be one of those utterly terrible copies or hopefully one that's comparable to the original.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 21, 2009)

I am also curious as to what the quality is like. The floppy cube from tribox is about 10 dollars so this cant be that bad of a knockoff?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 21, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> I am also curious as to what the quality is like. The floppy cube from tribox is about 10 dollars so this cant be that bad of a knockoff?



Don't judge quality by price. Knock-off companies have cheap prices due to lower manufacturing costs because they simply copy the puzzles and don't spend nearly as much time changing and improving the puzzle.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 21, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> Corpsez said:
> 
> 
> > I am also curious as to what the quality is like. The floppy cube from tribox is about 10 dollars so this cant be that bad of a knockoff?
> ...



Well not everything on deal extreme is a knock off. The cube4you cube looks pretty legit to me. Also the 20 dollar mirror blocks are said to be real from all the reviews. I also have the type C diy from them, which is also very good. The prices on these are also better.

*Looks like they also just added new maru mini 3x3's while I was looking at the cubes again.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jul 21, 2009)

mine. please


----------



## Konsta (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been looking for these! 
Ordered a black and white one. There are differences in plastic for sure.
Oh, and I too am a bad bad person who not only supports criminals, but has ones in the family 
And free shipping is a great way to make me buy things.
I think if you're a human being, you are a criminal, no matter what.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd like to see the core of them. It intruiges me. If it looks relatively good, then I might get one. If it looks like Lego I'll probably make my own.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 22, 2009)

If you thought $4.99 was too steep, how about $3.76? Yes, you read that correctly: $3.76. You can now own a black or white criminal-supporting Floppy Cube for less than $4.


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 22, 2009)

Bomber said:


> If you thought $4.99 was to steep, how about $3.76? Yes, you read that correctly, $3.76. You can now have a black or white criminal supporting Floppy Cube for less than $4.



Hahahah is deal perfect a wannabe deal extreme? They have less cubes =/.

*Are those v cubes knockoffs on deal perfect? They have them stickered with v cube stickers, but its only 30 dollars.


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 23, 2009)

one question though... is TYPE A, B, C, D, E, F, Yuga, Dian-Sheng, Joy, Edison a original... or did all of them is a knock-off of RUBIK'S CUBE...???

is anybody here support the original RUBIK's brand or all of us use a different brand which is if the above question is true then we all support the criminals... like CUBE4YOU, DEALEXTREME...???

on topic... i like the white one hope it is a very good copy... hope anyone gave a review... thanks a lot...


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 23, 2009)

The Joker: 3x3 DIY kits are not KOs, because the patent on the original Rubik's cube has expired. The white floppy IS a KO because Gentosha recently patented it.


----------



## TheJoker (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks anythingtwisty for the headsup...

so it is just the patent, since it is expired, it is not a copy anymore... make sense...

so i will wait for the GENTOSHA's patent to be expired then, then i will buy a copy of it. because i hate to support criminals. okay...

thanks a lot... hehehhehehe...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 23, 2009)

Bomber said:


> If you thought $4.99 was too steep, how about $3.76? Yes, you read that correctly, $3.76. You can now have a black or white criminal supporting Floppy Cube for less than $4.



You would be great in the advertising business


----------



## Jason (Jul 23, 2009)

The fact that you lot are buying knock-offs might dissuade Takao Hashimoto / Gentosha from releasing other new cubes in future, like for example a 2x2x3, 2x3x3 or a lattice cube. So in reality, you're ****ing yourselves over


----------



## Ton (Jul 23, 2009)

Jason said:


> The fact that you lot are buying knock-offs might dissuade Takao Hashimoto / Gentosha from releasing other new cubes in future, like for example a 2x2x3, 2x3x3 or a lattice cube. So in reality, you're ****ing yourselves over


+1
Today's clones are not of bad quality, but you might ask your self if this is a fair product? Do the inventor get paid ? are the factory workers paid a normal salary? Legally we are not responsible to check if it is a clone product or produced where workers get paid or patents are violated, but morally we are responsible.


----------



## Konsta (Jul 23, 2009)

Bomber said:


> If you thought $4.99 was too steep, how about $3.76? Yes, you read that correctly, $3.76. You can now have a black or white criminal supporting Floppy Cube for less than $4.


Dammit. Well, it's too late now, mine are already shipped.
Well, at least I'm supporting criminals with bigger amount of money, and that should be a good thing. :confused:



TheJoker said:


> one question though... is TYPE A, B, C, D, E, F, Yuga, Dian-Sheng, Joy, Edison a original... or did all of them is a knock-off of RUBIK'S CUBE...???
> 
> is anybody here support the original RUBIK's brand or all of us use a different brand which is if the above question is true then we all support the criminals... like CUBE4YOU, DEALEXTREME...???
> 
> on topic... i like the white one hope it is a very good copy... hope anyone gave a review... thanks a lot...



I support original Rubik's stuff too. I have 4 Rubik's DIY's (one that I use as one of my main cube) and loads and loads of store boughts. I also have couple keychains, snakes and magic. Oh and 3* 4x4x4s too. Probably some other stuff too.
But I also want to try copies if there's a change they might improve my times. I'm a speedcuber after all.


----------

